# Be careful



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Last week happenet in Finland.
40 lbs compond Arrow Vapor 4000

http://jousimetsastys.fi/wp/kuvagalleriat/onnettomuus-nuolen-kanssa/


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Note to self:

Flex it first!!!

Note to everyone else: 

Print these pics and stick them in your bowbag! You will suddenly and inexplicably find yourself flexing your arrows a lot more often.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Eina bliksem You think it disintegrated on release, or did it fall of the arrow rest onto his had at release? 

Dam!!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Have no clue what happened, because I can not read finnisch:embara:
But in the future I will flex every arrow before I shoot.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

*see www.bsafe.ws*


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Mmmmmm. I don't even want to know how eina that was.

The Vapour arrows are known to be rather brittle and are easily damaged or cracked. The high gloss fininsh also makes it difficult to see a hairline crack. The lesson is simple. Carbon Express or Gold Tip. Oh yes and "Flex it First"


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*What happened*

I think the arrow was not nocked properly or the nock was broken/faulty.Bliksem it wasn't nice for sure.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Eina Bliksem!!!!! That must of being sore I don't think he will shoot a bow again or he will flex his arrows propperly. I think most of these accidents also happen in the spur of the moment I just Quickly want to shoot this last arrow thing Maar weer Eina!!!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Yesterday, sighting in my bow, an arrow went far let of the target and lodged in a plank. I flexed it and heard that sound - a very sofy creaking noise from the arrow. These images came to mind about one second before I snapped the shaft...

Remember people - Flex it first!!!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*eish*

ja.....my worst nightmare mate. it just shows pays to first flex it.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I have started fexing every time I pull my arrows. Might brake them this way:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ja nee, Hendrik said it perfect. Eina bliksem!!!


----------

